# pond bass fishing in Dublin ohio



## cuttty88 (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking for some nice ponds to take my son out for some nice largemouth fishing we always catch and release if anyone can fill me in that would be great thanks


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to OGF cutty88!!! Its not a pond but try O'shay dam.


----------



## cuttty88 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok thanks I will give it and shot 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

There are ponds scattered all over dublin, and I hear all of them have bass according to another ogf member. What you want to do is look on google maps and try to find one that doesn't look private, then go and get your line wet! I just took a look on google and here's an address of a decent looking pond - 9360 Jerome Rd Dublin, OH 43017 and next to that 7044 Corazon Dr Dublin, OH 43016. It's 27 minutes away from me and I prefer fishing places about 20 min away or less which is why I haven't checked it out yet.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> *What you want to do is look on google maps and try to find one that doesn't look private, then go and get your line wet!* I just took a look on google and here's an address of a decent looking pond - 9360 Jerome Rd Dublin, OH 43017 and next to that 7044 Corazon Dr Dublin, OH 43016. It's 27 minutes away from me and I prefer fishing places about 20 min away or less which is why I haven't checked it out yet.


Gotta ask, how familiar are you with Ohio's Private Property laws? Do you have any idea that members following your "tips" can EASILY wind up with Trespassing Charges? Furthermore do you realize how many spots we Central Ohioans end up losing because people like you just waltz onto them and start fishing?


----------



## cuttty88 (Mar 24, 2014)

He said ones that dont look private I would never fish a private place with out permission first 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tom8142 (Feb 18, 2012)

There are plenty of parks in Dublin with ponds that don't require you to potentially trespass. Stick with those.


----------



## cuttty88 (Mar 24, 2014)

I plan on doing that cuz its not worth getting busted for a fish 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

acklac7 said:


> Gotta ask, how familiar are you with Ohio's Private Property laws? Do you have any idea that members following your "tips" can EASILY wind up with Trespassing Charges? Furthermore do you realize how many spots we Central Ohioans end up losing because people like you just waltz onto them and start fishing?


You won't wind up with trespassing charges if you use your common sense. If theres a "private property" sign or "no fishing" sign then obviously you shouldn't fish there. If the pond is on someone's back yard you shouldn't fish it. Of all the places I've been too I've never once been asked to leave or been charged with trespassing. Of course some of the places had no fishing signs, but if that's the case, you just move to the next body of water.


----------



## cuttty88 (Mar 24, 2014)

Very true 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> There are ponds scattered all over dublin, and I hear all of them have bass according to another ogf member. What you want to do is look on google maps and *try to find one that doesn't look private, then go and get your line wet! I just took a look on google and here's an address of a decent looking pond - 9360 Jerome Rd Dublin, OH 43017 and next to that 7044 Corazon Dr Dublin, OH 43016*. It's 27 minutes away from me and I prefer fishing places about 20 min away or less which is why I haven't checked it out yet.


Find one that doesn't look private? That's the worst advice I have ever seen on this site. No offense 1rod1reelfishing, but you shouldn't give advice like that. It's irresponsible. 

A more appropriate response would be to refer the OP to a resource where he can get factual information.


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

Check out this site for the city parks, map, and list of ponds. It will at least tell you where the city ponds are. I only try them until the river warms up. 

http://dublinohiousa.gov/parks-open-space/dublin-parks/


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Specktur said:


> Check out this site for the city parks, map, and list of ponds. It will at least tell you where the city ponds are. I only try them until the river warms up.
> 
> http://dublinohiousa.gov/parks-open-space/dublin-parks/


Good link.

Also, if im not mistaken, Dublin put a law on the books that you can't harvest fish from there (city) ponds due to all the problems they had with meathunters...Not 100% sure if this went through or not, but I know they were at the very least contemplating it.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone know if you are allowed to fish from a Kayak in any of these dublin public ponds , I am always looking for a new pond or lake near by to yak fish in?


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Been watching this post and other posts with video from 1rod1reelfishing of Dublin ponds. As a person who fishes public Dublin ponds, I think the best advice given here is that link to Dublin ponds. Just go out and start exploring. I personally know of 5 public ponds in Dublin and Hilliard that hold excellent populations of bass. You too can find them. 

1rod1reelfishing-Posting video of a small pond...any pond...doesn't seem like a really good idea to me. I'm sure you are just having fun with the videos but you have to consider the bigger picture here. All it takes is one meat hound to fish one of these ponds and then suddenly you won't be filming that pond anymore. I've seen this play out in Dublin and where I grew up in Illinois over and over.

All that being said...there are tons of good bass ponds all around Columbus. I lived in Hilliard, and found several there. Live in Dublin and found some here. I've even found a few in Powell and Columbus inside the 270 circle. Chances are extremely high that you have a great bass pond near where you live wherever that may be in and around Columbus. Just go out there and use your car like a bass boat. That's what I did and still do today. Same as jumping around a lake. Go pond hopping! It's fun and usually worthwhile. But please stop the videos of ponds on this forum!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Govbarney said:


> Anyone know if you are allowed to fish from a Kayak in any of these dublin public ponds , I am always looking for a new pond or lake near by to yak fish in?


None that I know of. Most municipalities in the c-bus metro area do not allow watercraft of any kind on the publicly managed pond properties.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

acklac7 said:


> Good link.
> 
> Also, if im not mistaken, Dublin put a law on the books that you can't harvest fish from there (city) ponds due to all the problems they had with meathunters...Not 100% sure if this went through or not, but I know they were at the very least contemplating it.


I heard this too but haven't been able to verify this. I will check it out and if I find out, I'll report back.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

dublin is lousy with ponds. tons of panfish, not for actually eating of course, and a fair few largemouth. i've had fun up there with my kids and they kept their lines busy. try any of of the public park ponds and you'll be good.


----------



## cuttty88 (Mar 24, 2014)

Look this is going way to far im not going to fish private pond or something im not suppose to and this just to find some new places to take my son not do any meat hunting I catch and release always but people getting mad on this post is dumb ill just look around for places to fish in dublin thanks for the advice guys but wow this just went way to far and 1rod. Keep up the great videos 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

dude, I just answered your question. look up from your last post ^^ no politics, just taking kids fishing in Dublin.

ANY PARK POND HAS FISH IN DUBLIN, THE CITY STOCKS THEM. ENJOY.


----------



## cuttty88 (Mar 24, 2014)

No you did answer it and thank you im just talking about some of the other replies that went way off the path lol 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

cuttty88 said:


> No you did answer it and thank you im just talking about some of the other replies that went way off the path lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


oh yeah. i see. sorry about that.


----------

